# Vegas?!



## horseymen (Jul 20, 2013)

Trying to sell a trip to my wife - usually there is plenty of availability in Vegas in July, but I'm not seeing anything.

Looking for a week - check-in 22nd to the 28th would be acceptable.  

Require: 2 bedroom, strip view (can't sell a trip to the wife without those minimum things)

Some resorts I'm familiar with:

Grand Chateau
Elara
Polo Towers
HGVC's

Understand it may be a long shot at the Tug price point - but will ask anyway.


----------



## horseymen (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you for checking.  We have to have a 2 bedroom though - love the Polo Towers!  These are great prices.


----------



## bigtony777 (Jul 26, 2013)

[We do not permit you to refer posters to your ebay Ads.  Please post your offer here, and please check out the posting rules at the top of the forum, first. - DeniseM]


----------

